# Flower and moss Id?



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Found these flowers today,the wife likes em, so she took them. Just wanted to know if anyone knows what they are?








Also found this moss a few months ago. Its growing well, Just wanted to know the name.








Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

The flowers look like clover Jeff . No clue with the moss .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't know clover flowered like that! Nice find . They're beautiful. (I have no idea what either are. Sorry!)


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice flowers! That moss looks similar to a moss I recently got and I am also trying to identify. Since yours is doing well, would you mind sharing the light cycle and type of lighting you have it on?

Thanks,

Jeanie


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Water Clovers (Latin Name: MARSILEA)

That's what it reminds me of, which is in fact a type of Fern. Plant species origin is from Japan/Australia. Needs extra care, and thrives in water and mud. If it is in fact a Water Clover and you need more assistance please let me know.

I know what the moss is and it's on the tip of my tongue. I will have to get back to you on this, probably someone will beat me to it. It is very common species of Moss.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw that "clover" for sale the other day at the grocery store. I think they called it some sort of "shamrock plant" I'm sure they're promoting selling something to make ya feel good for St. Patty's. I'd never seen a flowering clover either besides for the ones with the little purple and white flowers.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I like the little plant. Theres a few more plants outside that I might take and see if I can get a good patch of them growing.


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

The flowering plant is actually an Oxalis sp. rather than a Marsilea


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

jerseylotte beat me to it-oxalis species of some sort


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you take that moss diredtly from nature? Is that safe? If so, I'm in business.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea,
I grabed it from the woods. Dont think it will hurt them. Time will tell.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

The species you have in regards to the moss won't hurt your frogs, at least I don't think so. I have a very similar species of Moss here and it has been in my tank, at least one of them for a long time. I am still working on what it is, but best to know for argument sake.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The top picture is a South African Oxalis. I don't remember which one and I'm not at home to look it up. The South African Oxalis like rainy winters, and hot dry summers. Let the plant go dormant for 6-8 months and you'll probably do fine with it. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

